# 2012Bh 23500



## G-Unit (Sep 4, 2011)

We are going to Hershey PA RV show and wanting to get newer model. We have a 2012 Outback 292BH that is in Mint Condition. Have put few miles on it and have stored in heated garage during winter. Have taken extremely good care of it and no pets/no smoking. If you are looking for a great camper at a discounted price from new then we are willing to sell. Has everything that is to offer in this model and again has been taken great care of. I am asking $23500 (the low retail is $23000) which is way below what it should be. 
219-531-7504


----------

